# Shift into reverse Yamaha 90 2 stroke



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

How long has it been since the lower unit oil was changed? Good place to start. The magnet on the drain plug may give you an idea if there is anything tearing up in the lower unit. I'm not sure why it would shift with the engine off but not with it running until you get to 12-1300 RPM, unless there is some metal grit on the dog clutch or shift slide. Strange problem.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Check your inbox, pm sent. I know the motor and believe you have a simple cable adjustment needed, James


----------

